# DirectX could not be initialized - wow and SWG



## adz 2326 (Jan 12, 2006)

hi guys,

i have been having tremendous amounts of hastle with trying to play MMORPG's on my home computer. Just for the record:

I'm running Windows XP SP2
512MB RAM 
Nvidia GForce MX 400
Intel Celeron 2.26GHZ processor

I have tried both World of warcraft and Starwars galaxies and on both games i recieve similar messages that say DirectX could not be initialised. I have checked some other posts and made changes such as; installing the latest Nvidia drivers from their website, turning hardware acceleration to full, changing the AGParperture size to 64mb in BIOS and i have installed the latest version of DirectX. I was using an intergrated graphics card when this problem started and even after changing to an AGP i still recieve this error. I am assuming therefore it is a software problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated, if u need my personal email then contact me,

Thanks,
Adz


----------



## adz 2326 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just for anyone else who may be having the same sort of problem, i read that it occurs frequently with the PCI GDIHOOK5 graphics adapter. I found the solution online, it involves modifying a registry file so be careful:

"I had this same problem on a Dell Latitude...Fixed it by changing HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers\DCI changed Timeout value to 7, it was set at zero."

Ever since i changed it both games have been running really fast and smoothly. Hope i could help anyone else though with this info.


----------

